# Möchte Rahmen Pfadfinder verkaufen was könnte ich bekommen



## weha (15. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusamen

Nach langem Tauziehen mit unserer so geliebten Firma habe ich ein schw/weiss. Pfadfinder Rahmen in M zu verkaufen (die ganze Geschichte ist mir jetzt hier erst einmal zu lang).
Der Rahmen ist neu und ungebraucht.
Was meint ihr was ich dafür bekommen könnte, ich bin da ein wenig irritiert von wegen direktvertrieb und so. Ich habe natürlich noch den guten Händlerpreis bezahlt.

Gruss


----------



## pen (15. März 2005)

ganz schwere entscheidung. rahmen in schwarz/beige/schwarz/matt haben ja fast alle  

was kanst du dafür verlangen, ich denke nich soviel.

melde dich doch an alle interessenten per pm und oder gleich per ebay und dann bekommst du noch ein bischen aber halt doch nicht mehr alles.

so ist nun mal der lauf bei bergwerk bikes.

sorry, sind nun mal the rules bei den direktversendern.  

kopf hoch oder noch besser behalt deinen rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weha (15. März 2005)

hi Pen,

ist ein schwarz/weiss/schwarz glänzend.
Vieleicht hast du ja jetzt Interesse


----------



## eitsch:bi (15. März 2005)

Hallo,
so nach und nach bin ich etwas irritiert ob der hier zunehmenden Fragen frei nach dem Motto "was könnte ich wohl bekommen..." Wer darauf ne vernünftige Antwort erwartet, hier ist sie - ich biete 299 Euro (Abzug wg Farbkombi). Im Ernst, in der Regel will doch jemand, der etwas ankauft und gleich wieder verkauft mindestens den gleichen Preis erzielen, es sei denn er ist masomäßig unterwegs und bietet die Ware ab 1  an. Mein Rat: halten - die langfristige Wertsteigerung ist unvermeidlich - man beachte,  es gibt bereits heutzutage Leute, die Liebhaberpreise für BW Trikots zahlen.
Gruß
HB


----------



## Endurance (15. März 2005)

Ja sackzement und zugenäht (oder so ähnlich) was ist mit den Mods los schlafen die etwa.   
Das hier ist doch eindeutig ein Verkaufsthread und verstößt somit gegen Paragraph 7 des  Herstellerforengesetzbuches ====>

LÖÖÖÖSCHHHHHEENNNNN (aber sofort)   

Aber mal ganz ehrlich einen BW Rahmen verkauft man nicht - den fährt man.


----------



## wondermike (16. März 2005)

Versteh ich auch nicht. Auch wenn's ein Hickhack war und lange gedauert hat. Jetzt hast Du einen der besten Enduro-Rahmen, die es zur Zeit gibt, und Du willst ihn gleich wieder verkaufen. Ich denke, das ist ein Fehler. Zum Preis: mehr als zwei Drittel des aktuellen Listenpreises dürften kaum drin sein.


----------



## pen (26. März 2005)

hallo weha,

jetzt kannst du wieder mehr für deinen pfadi rahmen verlangen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. März 2005)

Ich biete Dir 1,00 Euro


----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo weha,
> 
> jetzt kannst du wieder mehr für deinen pfadi rahmen verlangen.



Glaub ich net .. Null Garantie und Keine Erstazteilversorgung iss wohl net sehr verkaufsförderlich


----------



## Fettkloß (26. März 2005)

ich biete dir nen appel undn ei !


----------



## daif (26. März 2005)

1,53 !!!!
Harte Euro!
+ ich zahl auch noch den Vesand!!!   

da sollen die anderen erstmal nachziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pen (26. März 2005)

wenn der rahmen in größe L wäre und in pink schwarz/matt pink raus kommt dann würde ich einen liebhaberpreis zahlen.


----------

